# durée des piles d'une souris sans fil



## eman (3 Septembre 2006)

Bonjoir,

je ne sais pas si c'est normal l mais  depuis que j'ai reçu mon imac avec clavier et souris sans fil, (début juilet) je dois changer les piles tous les mois . je trouve que c'est un peu exagéré . Quelqu'un a t-il eu le meme problème ou est ce que c'est normal ?      Merci


----------



## r e m y (4 Septembre 2006)

C'est malheureusement normal.... je te conseille d'acheter des piles rechargeables (les miennes tiennent 15 jours en utilisation intensive)


----------



## La mouette (4 Septembre 2006)

La mighty mouse sans fil consomme moins ...


----------



## eman (4 Septembre 2006)

C'est dingue !!!! C'est la  1&#232;re fois que je vois &#231;&#224;. Pourtant Apple n''est pas li&#233; &#224; un fabricant de pile  ...


----------



## JPTK (4 Septembre 2006)

Quelle id&#233;e d'acheter des piles non rechargeables aussi


----------



## La mouette (4 Septembre 2006)

Peut-être que le piles que tu utilises ne sont pas très performantes


----------



## r e m y (4 Septembre 2006)

eman a dit:


> C'est dingue !!!! C'est la  1ère fois que je vois çà. Pourtant Apple n''est pas lié à un fabricant de pile  ...




Apple n'y est pour rien si bluetooth est gourmand en énergie.... Reagrdes un peu l'autonomie des telephone portable: si tu désactives bluetooth tu doubles pratiquement l'autonomie de la batterie!


----------



## La mouette (4 Septembre 2006)

Bof, bof..pas complètement exacte:

-La technologie bluetooth 2.0 a fait de grand progrès en matière de consommation .. la preuve la mighty mouse, mon K800i, et bien ils ont une très bonne autonomie


----------



## g200 (4 Septembre 2006)

Mais c'est vrai que pour ceux qui utilisent des souris sans fil d'avant la mighty mouse...et qui n'utilisent pas de piles rechargeables,ca fait tres tres tres......tres cher en piles au bout d'un moment


----------

